# I'll take care of the roadkill



## KatieKat92

Bonjour à tous!

Je chercher un jeu de mot en français pour traduire une réplique dans la scène suivante: sur un terrain de camping, un des campeurs se fait renverser par une voiturette de golf et se casse le bras. Pour éviter les poursuites, la gérante veut aller voir si le campeur va bien et dit "I'll take care of the roadkill." 

Il me faudrait une réplique qui soit aussi drôle en français, mais l'inspiration me manque... Il faut que ce soit en français international, de préférence...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Garoubet

Je ne comprends pas bien le contexte. Est-ce la gérante qui dit cela ou le campeur et à qui le dit il/elle?


----------



## Salvatos

Si ç’avait été la jambe, on aurait pu essayer quelque chose comme « notre canard boiteux », mais l’image colle moins pour un bras cassé. J’aurais personnellement tendance à laisser tomber le jeu de mots et dire « notre accidenté/estropié » pour rester concis et naturel en gardant une note de condescendance. Dans le sarcastique mais moins imagé que _roadkill_, on pourrait aussi le qualifier de _cascadeur_ ou de _casse-cou_, l’ironie résidant dans le fait que la victime n’y était probablement pour rien, ou même _miraculé_ si la victime en fait tout un plat mais s’en est finalement tirée avec juste une petite cassure.


----------



## tartopom

notre / l'animal blessé  ???


----------



## iuytr

Je comprends qu'elle va faire quelque chose contre le conducteur de la voiturette, c'est bien ça ?
Peut-être quelque chose avec chiens écrasés autour de la fameuse rubrique où débutent les journalistes ?
Ça ira plus loin que la rubrique des chiens écrasés ?


----------



## Chimel

iuytr said:


> Je comprends qu'elle va faire quelque chose contre le conducteur de la voiturette, c'est bien ça ?


C'est comme ça que je le comprends aussi. Il semble que r_oadkill _désigne les animaux écrasés sur les routes. En prolongeant l'idée d'iuytr, cela pourrait donner "je vais m'occuper de cet écraseur de chiens".

Mais il me semblerait plus naturel de dire: Je vais m'occuper de ce chauffard/de ce fou du volant" - le côté ironique (puisqu'on ne parle que d'une voiturette de golf et d'un bras cassé) serait conservé.


----------



## Kecha

Je ne pense pas qu'elle parle du chauffeur, mais de la victime. "Roadkill" désigne l'animal heurté par la voiture, pas le conducteur. J'imagine qu'elle dit ça à une autre personne qui n'est ni la victime, ni le chauffeur.

"Je vais m'occuper du chien écrasé" (référence à la rubrique des chiens écrasés ?)
"Je vais m'occuper du bras cassé" on s'éloigne, mais puisqu'il a le bras cassé, pourquoi pas


----------



## Topsie

Le _"roadkill"_ désigne bien la victime, non pas le responsable de l'accident !


----------



## iuytr

Roadkill désigne l'animal écrasé, par extension une victime innocente mais à l'origine c'est le fait d'écraser un animal. Quel sens retient un anglophone natif dans le contexte ?


----------



## KatieKat92

Garoubet said:


> Je ne comprends pas bien le contexte. Est-ce la gérante qui dit cela ou le campeur et à qui le dit il/elle?


Bonjour Garoubet!

Pour donner un petit peu plus de contexte : le campeur s'est fait renverser par une voiturette de golf (qui a dévalé une pente parce qu'elle était stationnée, mais qu'elle n'avait plus de frein, c'est un peu fou, cette série!) et s'est cassé le bras.
Le lendemain matin, la gérante distribue les tâches de la journée aux employés, genre : "toi, tu t'occupes de répondre au téléphone; toi, va tondre la pelouse; moi, je m'occupe du roadkill". Roadkill désignant donc ici le campeur au bras cassé.



Salvatos said:


> Si ç’avait été la jambe, on aurait pu essayer quelque chose comme « notre canard boiteux », mais l’image colle moins pour un bras cassé. J’aurais personnellement tendance à laisser tomber le jeu de mots et dire « notre accidenté/estropié » pour rester concis et naturel en gardant une note de condescendance. Dans le sarcastique mais moins imagé que _roadkill_, on pourrait aussi le qualifier de _cascadeur_ ou de _casse-cou_, l’ironie résidant dans le fait que la victime n’y était probablement pour rien, ou même _miraculé_ si la victime en fait tout un plat mais s’en est finalement tirée avec juste une petite cassure.


Oui, c'est aussi vers "estropié" que je m'orienterais, mais j'avais trouvé l'image du _roadkill_ vraiment amusante. merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!

Bonjour à tous et merci de votre participation!

Je retiens l'idée du "chien écrasé", c'est une excellente suggestion et je trouve que ça fonctionnerait bien en contexte, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit accepté par le studio... Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, personnellement et puis la série doit aussi être diffusé au Québec et je ne pense pas qu'ils utilisent ça ici, mais peut-être que je me trompe!!!


----------



## mehoul

Je vais nous débarasser du cadavre. Bon c'est moyennement drôle...


----------



## moustic

Dans la même veine : _je me charge du macchabée_


----------



## Salvatos

KatieKat92 said:


> Bonjour à tous et merci de votre participation!
> 
> Je retiens l'idée du "chien écrasé", c'est une excellente suggestion et je trouve que ça fonctionnerait bien en contexte, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit accepté par le studio... Je ne connaissais pas l'expression, personnellement et puis la série doit aussi être diffusé au Québec et je ne pense pas qu'ils utilisent ça ici, mais peut-être que je me trompe!!!


Je n'ai effectivement jamais entendu parler d'une telle rubrique avant cette discussion, donc pour moi ce serait comparable à la même expression avec n'importe quel autre animal, c'est-à-dire un peu vague dans le contexte mais ça pourrait marcher selon comment c'est présenté visuellement


----------



## joelooc

Comme si j'avais pas assez de bras cassés dans mon équipe!


----------



## Locape

J'aime bien aussi 'l'estropié' dans ce contexte, et 'le macchabée' pour l'humour noir. Sinon, il y a 'l'invalide', voire 'l'handicapé', mais c'est peut-être pas très politiquement correct !
Edit : je pensais aussi à 'l'infirme', 'le mutilé', 'le manchot', ou le 'béquillard'...


----------



## Laurent2018

"Le rescapé de la guerre du golf" ? Evidemment, on s'éloigne de "roadkill".


----------



## Locape

Laurent2018 said:


> "Le rescapé de la guerre du golf" ?


----------



## Nicomon

KatieKat92 said:


> [...]  au Québec et je ne pense pas qu'ils utilisent ça ici, mais peut-être que je me trompe!!!


Je suis étonnée de la réponse de Salvatos. _Rubrique des chiens écrasés  _(pour _ faits divers_ ) se dit aussi au Québec.
Mais ce ne serait pas mon premier choix dans le contexte.  Je préfère les solutions comme  «_ accidenté/estropié _».

Ce qui suit est copié de cette page de Termium : ROADKILL [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®


> OBS​Au sens figuré, victime innocente


Je n'aime pas trop (désolée - cela n'engage que moi) les _cadavre / macchabée  _
Mais pour faire dramatique il y aurait  le très médical :  _polytraumatisé  _

Sinon bêtement :_  blessé de la route_

La suggestion de Laurent est vraiment drôle.   Excellent.


----------



## Keith Bradford

The image that I have in my head when hearing "roadkill" is that of a flattened hedgehog.  But I've no idea if "Je m'occupe du hérisson écrasé" would mean anything at all to a French reader.


----------



## Locape

Je pense que je comprendrais 'hérisson écrasé' au sens littéral, pas comme d'une hyperbole pour un blessé. C'est pourquoi je pencherais pour 'l'invalide' ou 'le mutilé/estropié', cela donne l'impression que c'est vraiment grave et plus définitif qu'un bras cassé. Tout dépend la place disponible pour des sous-titres (j'imagine que c'est une série télé).


----------



## Laurent2018

C'est plutôt tragique que drôle, non?


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon said:


> Je n'aime pas trop (désolée - cela n'engage que moi) les _cadavre / macchabée _



Ben...personne je suppose?
Par contre la directrice pourrait dire: "je vais voir Mister MacCab"...


----------



## Nicomon

Laurent2018 said:


> Ben...personne je suppose?


Je voulais dire les suggestions  de mots, si c'était pas clair.  
_Mister MacCab_ ne marche pas plus pour moi.      J'associe ces mots à mort et non victime.

J'éviterais aussi les mots comme _ infirme, handicapé._


Keith Bradford said:


> The image that I have in my head when hearing "roadkill" is that of a flattened hedgehog


And the image  I have is that of a flattened  groundhog.   There aren't too many hedgehogs that cross roads in Quebec.
Je n'ai pas osé suggérer  : _Je m'occupe de la marmotte écrasée. _

À mon avis_ polytraumatisé_ - qui est bien sûr excessif - est plus drôle que _mutilé_.   Mais c'est long.
À part _estropié_, il y aurait _éclopé (du bras). 

Blessé de la route _me semblait pas si mal, quand on pense que l'accident a été causé par une voiturette de golf sans conducteur, sur un terrain de camping.


> La plupart des blessés de la route sont « polytraumatisés ».


----------



## KatieKat92

Pour le moment j'ai gardé "estropié", j'aime bien aussi "polytraumatisé", mais c'est un peu long, je vais voir si ça passe!
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Laurent2018

Invalide, comme suggéré par Locape, et même "Grand Invalide", pour le sarcasme.

"Estropié" implique que la victime garderait des séquelles!


----------



## Nicomon

@ Laurent2018 :_  Invalide_ donnerait en anglais _disabled / handicapped.  _Par exemple _invalide de guerre = disabled veteran.
Estropié_ est souvent traduit par le pas très politiquement correct _crippled. _

Si _estropié_ ne passe pas, je reviens à mon _*blessé de la* *route* (*road* accident victim).  _
Ou bien (inspiré de ton « grand invalide ») _*grand blessé.  *_Mais la décision finale ne sera pas la mienne.


----------



## Locape

Mais pourquoi se soucier de ce que cela donnerait retraduit en anglais ? Les francophones comprennent ce terme désuet d'_invalide _(utilisé seul). Même chose pour _estropié_. Les sous-titres en français ne sont pas pour les anglophones.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Locape :  Des goûts et des couleurs... 

_Invalide_, c'est ça.  


> Le Petit Robert de la langue française
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui n'est pas en état de mener une vie active, de travailler, du fait de sa mauvaise santé, de ses infirmités, de ses blessures, etc. *➙ handicapé, impotent, infirme.* _Vieillard invalide._


Si je devais choisir entre _*estropié* _et _*invalide*_*,* je traduirais par _*estropié, *_que je trouve plus drôle au son.
J'ai aussi suggéré le synonyme _*éclopé, *_ qui me vient plus spontanément qu'_*estropié. *_

Mais si je préfère ne pas* trop* m'éloigner de l'original _*roadkill  *_(qui n'a rien de désuet) alors je dis_ *blessé de la route.  *_


> _roadkill_ /ˈrəʊdˌkɪl/ n. chiefly US the remains of an animal or animals killed on the road by motor vehicles.


Cela dit, au risque de me répéter,  ce n'est pas mon texte.  À KatieKat de choisir.


----------



## Laurent2018

De toute façon, quoi qu'on en dise et quoi qu'il en soit, la victime était sur la mauvaise pente


----------



## Locape

Je proposais _invalide_ parce que mon père a l'habitude de dire avec humour "Comment va notre invalide ?" à ses enfants ou neveux et nièces avec une entorse ou un bras en écharpe. Il n'utiliserait pas _handicapé_, mais il lui arrive de dire aussi 'notre grand(e) blessé(e)'. J'aime bien _éclopé_, mais c'est plutôt une personne qui boite ou a du mal à marcher.
_Invalide _est assez daté en France mais peut-être que ce terme est toujours utilisé au Canada, et qu'il ne sera donc pas très PC. Je crois en effet que @KatieKat92 avait déjà précisé que les sous-titres devaient être en français international.


----------



## Nicomon

Locape said:


> J'aime bien _éclopé_, mais c'est plutôt une personne qui boite ou a du mal à marcher.


Oui, dans son sens strict, _éclopé_ correspond plutôt au « canard boiteux » de Salvatos (post 3).
Il marche clopin-clopant. 

C'est un peu pourquoi j'ai écrit  (_du bras_) entre parenthèses quand je l'ai suggéré (post 23).
Mais moi, je le dis aussi pour _blessé, _là où d'autres disent_ estropié. 
Estropié _est d'ailleurs le premier synonyme de cette liste : ÉCLOPÉ : Synonymie de ÉCLOPÉ
Alors que le premier synonyme d'e_stropié_ est _infirme  : _ESTROPIÉ : Synonymie de ESTROPIÉ

On trouve cette définition dans le CNRTL sur cette page : ÉCLOPÉ : Définition de ÉCLOPÉ


> − _En partic._ Soldat rendu momentanément indisponible pour le service par des blessures légères.



De façon plus littéraire, il y a les _éclopés_ de la vie... mais c'est autre chose.

Pour_ invalide_, je ne sais pas si c'est daté ou non comme substantif.  Moi je l'utilise plutôt comme adjectif comme dans :
_Sa blessure/maladie l'a rendu invalide.  _Ou comme l'exemple du Petit Robert :  _Un vieillard invalide.  _
Je n'ai rien contre le mot... je dis seulement que ce ne serait pas mon choix dans le contexte.

Dans ce fil : stop-gapped, jerry-rigged, duct-taped
KatieKat a précisé :


> Malheureusement, je ne pense pas que ni "scotcher" ni "chatterton" soit très courant au Québec, c'est pour eux que je traduis la série


Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de sous-titre à l'écran ou si la série sera doublée en français, comme bien des films américains.
C'est souvent les deux  (les personnages parlent français et il y a des sous-titres pour malentendants).

@ Laurent :  Je trouve bien drôle ton dernier commentaire de « _victime sur la mauvaise pente_ ». 
Et ça nous ramène au sens figuré (déjà mentionné) de _roadkill = victime sans défense (helpless victim). _

Voir la définition 3 :  roadkill — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Laurent2018

Nicomon said:


> @ Laurent : Je trouve bien drôle ton dernier commentaire de « _victime sur la mauvaise pente_ »



Merci Nicomon, comme quoi il y a moyen de faire de l'humour même avec ce contexte "roadkill" de "chiens écrasés".
L'humour, dans ce monde, c'est un peu notre oxygène.


----------



## Nicomon

Je préfère qu'on m'appelle Nico. 

Parlant d'humour, je viens de relire plus attentivement le post initial de Salvatos.
J'aime l'idée de _miraculé,  _qui a peut-être inspiré  ton bien drôle _« rescapé de la guerre du golf ». _


----------



## Laurent2018

"Miraculé" est clairement une forme d'humour, tous les autres termes passés en revue (estropié, éclopé, invalide...) sont des reflets de la réalité, tandis que "victime/blessé de la route" est presque la traduction littérale de roadkill: dans les deux cas, la traduction n'apporte rien de vraiment drôle.
C'est pourquoi j'avais aussi suggéré _grand _invalide (question de détail) et d'un autre côté il n'y a plus besoin non plus de dire "miraculé de la route": à mon avis, "miraculé" suffit, effectivement, _Nico. _


----------



## Nicomon

Laurent2018 said:


> C'est pourquoi j'avais aussi suggéré _grand _invalide


À quoi j'ai répliqué :  _grand blessé  _après avoir suggéré_ polytraumatisé_ (que je trouve drôle pour son côté excessif).

Je me répète, mais dans ce contexte de voiturette de golf effrénée (sans conducteur) sur un terrain de camping,  _blessé de la route_ me semblait ironique. Mon erreur. 

Je n'y peux rien si j'aime pas le mot_ invalide _que j'associe avant tout  à _infirme/handicapé.  _

Par ailleurs, le sens de l'humour de l'un n'est pas forcément celui de l'autre.
Moi à la place de _cadavre_ ou _macchabée_, j'aurais dit _corps mort_.
Sinon (si j'osais - et déjà dit) je traduirais quasi littéralement par_ marmotte écrasée.

J_uste pour rire, j'ajoute cette image :

_


_


----------



## Laurent2018




----------

